# PSOB Backlog Angers Some Responders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LISA SNOWDEN*
_Officer.Com News_

It has been four years since President George W. Bush signed the Hometown Heroes Survivors Benefits Act into law, strengthening the Public Safety Officers' Benefits Program and ensuring benefits for the family members of public safety officers who die from a heart attack or stroke while on the job. 
But, some are saying the legislation is not being executed properly - 200 cases remain undecided, and only two of the first batch of 40 claims have been approved. 
Recently, several large and powerful firefighters' groups stepped into the fray. The International Association of Fire Chiefs, Congressional Fire Services Institute, International Association of Fire Fighters, National Volunteer Fire Council, International Association of Arson Investigators and the National Fallen Firefighters Foundation collaborated on a letter to President Bush, asking that he look into the matter.

Full Story: http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=2&id=35968


----------

